# 他将会把我更远远抛在后面



## panzerfaust0

Hello.  I wish to translate "他将会把我更远远抛在后面" into English.

Example sentence: John has always been a great tennis player.  Now that I haven't played in a year, 他将会把我更远远抛在后面.

I think "leave me in the dust even more" works, but would like to hear others' thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Sissi Liu

"he will left me far behind."


----------



## panzerfaust0

Thanks Sissi.


----------



## 2PieRad

#2 doesn't work. For one, w_ill left _is incorrect.


panzerfaust0 said:


> I think "leave me in the dust even more" works, but would like to hear others' thoughts.


_Leave someone in the dust_ seems to be an appropriate expression for this situation, but there's something I can't quite put my finger on... It just sounds a bit off when you put it after your first two sentences. Changing _even more _to _he's really going to leave... _makes it a little bit better. Perhaps it's simply because _leave someone in the dust_ isn't something that's commonly said in the context you've outlined. 

Unfortunately, I don't have any good alternatives to offer at the moment.


----------



## Jack12345

How about,
He would make me fall behind far and far.


----------



## brofeelgood

Assuming John was already a better player than you before:
- He must have put even more distance between us. (He's pulled even further ahead)

If it used to be fairly even:
- He would undoubtedly have an edge over me now.


----------



## panzerfaust0

Thanks to all.


----------



## SimonTsai

Here is a quick question: Does anyone here find the original Chinese sentence to be translated into English a bit awkward? To my mind, it should have been 'John 一直以來在網球這方面都很厲害。我已經一年沒打了，現在我和他的實力一定差得更遠'. (If a transitive is required, I would say, '現在的我一定被他狠狠甩得更遠'.)


----------



## Lamb67

Now John would hold a safe lead.


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> Here is a quick question: Does anyone here find the original Chinese sentence to be translated into English a bit awkward? To my mind, it should have been 'John 一直以來在網球這方面都很厲害。我已經一年沒打了，現在我和他的實力一定差得更遠'. (If a transitive is required, I would say, '現在的我一定被他狠狠甩得更遠'.)


_他将会把我更远远抛在后面 _
我一读就觉得不对，不知为啥没人有异议，有这样用“更”的么？
“更”是副词，修饰动词或形容词，而“远远”是副词……
这个我同意Simon意见。


----------



## SimonTsai

Generally speaking, adverbs can modify adverbs as well:

他的雙手【極】溫柔地在我的肌膚遊走。我們的舌交纏在一塊兒，像在水池跳著芭蕾舞。
明天我們要搭第一班的車，要比今天【更】早起。
他想得比我們誰都【更】遠。
What seems to be questionable is the use of '更' with '遠遠', which is unusual in my experience.


----------



## Lamb67

His superior skills would leave me far behind.


----------

